# Fuente para impresora Canon



## jaimec (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola amigos tengo una una impresora multifuncional Canon cuyo adaptador es el K30260 (les adjunto una foto). El problema es que esta fuente me dejo de funcionar y la lleve a un tecnico que me la echo a perder y no he podido conseguir reemplazo: Me gustaria armar una fuente que tenga similares caracteristicas.
Imput.- 220 v.  60 hz.
ouput.-24 v. 1.25 amp.
Los terminales de salida son: CONT, +24V, y GND
Espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 12, 2010)

Denuncia al técnico y exígele compensación por daños y perjuicios. Él es responsable de que tu producto, sino puede ser entregado, se devuelva en las mismas condiciones que se entregó o que te compre uno nuevo funcionando. Por cierto, ¿qué es el terminal Cont.?

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## jaimec (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola. Lo que necesito es una fuente que tenga:
Imput.- 220 v. 60 hz.
ouput.-24 v. 1.25 amp
Mi duda esta en los terminales, no se que se refiere la denominacion "cont" en uno de los terminales (Ver la foto arriba)
bueno, espero su ayuda.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## su35 (Jun 13, 2010)

bien cont puede ser control pero lo interesante es el voltaje y el amperaje.
como ya no sirve el que tienes destapalo y míralo, me imagino que esta fuente entra como un estuche en la impresora o algo así, no lo puedo ver, pero arma una fuente regulada simple de 24voltios por 3 amperios en lima hay cantidad de esos transformadores, y la salida conecta lo en los terminales de la fuente inservible y úsalo tomando en cuenta la polaridad.   suerte


----------



## jsebastian (Oct 24, 2010)

Yo tambien tengo un problema parecido tengo una impresora HP D2360 a la que se le quemo la fuente y necesito hacer una fuente que entregue +32V y +15V y masa. Alguien me puede dar una mano estaba pensando en hacer una fuente con diodos para estabilizar el voltaje. Algo parecido a esto. envio una foto de lo que quero hacer mi duda es si trabajara bien la impresora o necesita una fuente regulada, osea que entregue siempre el voltaje necesario sin variar con carga.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 25, 2010)

¿De cuánta potencia es la fuente?


----------



## jsebastian (Oct 26, 2010)

La fuente original es de:
Entrada: 100/240v -600mA 50/60 Mhz
Salidas:  +32V - 563mA , +15 - 533mA 
Maximo Power Output 20W


----------



## lunaf18 (Oct 10, 2015)

Alguien tiene experiencia con ellos? tengo un Adaptador de impresora canon, que quiero reutilizar, en él dice que tiene una salida de 24V a 1A, pero cuando lo probé, solo marca 8V  en el voltímetro, además tiene 3 patillas en la salida que no las entiendo bien,  porque de la 1 con respecto a la 2 me marca 8v, pero de la 1 con la 3 no marca nada, es como si 1 y 3 fueran tierra.
Por favor si alguien ya trabajó con estos adaptadores le agradecería la ayuda, me urge tener una tensión de 24v para excitar un motor ...

Sé que el adaptador está bien, porque anda perfectamente con la impresora.


----------



## lunaf18 (Oct 15, 2015)

ya encontré solución a mi problema, al unir las patillas de Vcc y Control la salida es de 24V como indica en  las especificaciones... Aún no entiendo el porque de ésto, pero ahí anda la cosa..


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 15, 2015)

lunaf18 dijo:


> ya encontré solución a mi problema, al unir las patillas de Vcc y Control la salida es de 24V como indica en  las especificaciones... Aún no entiendo el porque de ésto, pero ahí anda la cosa..




Porque el control + Vcc activa el Relay de la fuente y la switchea.


----------



## lunaf18 (Oct 15, 2015)

> Porque el control + Vcc activa el Relay de la fuente y la switchea.


Muchas gracias ElectroWero


----------



## Inoa8018 (Nov 8, 2017)

lunaf18 dijo:


> ya encontré solución a mi problema, al unir las patillas de Vcc y Control la salida es de 24V como indica en  las especificaciones... Aún no entiendo el porque de ésto, pero ahí anda la cosa..


Podéis enseñar cómo hacer para lograr los 24v de la fuente, pasa que no lo logro.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2017)

¿ Que parte no entendiste ? ¿ Tenés una fuente de éstas ? :






*En la foto están indicadas los terminales de salida *





jaimec dijo:


> Los terminales de salida son: CONT, +24V, y GND





lunaf18 dijo:


> ya encontré solución a mi problema, al unir las patillas de Vcc y Control la salida es de 24V como indica en  las especificaciones


----------



## Inoa8018 (Nov 8, 2017)

Si, tengo una fuente similar.
Lo que no puedo es hacer que la salida tenga una tensión de 24v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2017)

Quizás la tiraron porque estaba dañada . . .

Juntaste CONT con +24 V ?


----------



## Inoa8018 (Nov 13, 2017)

Así es <DOSMETROS>
Al juntar CONT con +24V tengo una salida de 24v(acabo de comprobarlo).
Perdona mi poca práctica en el tema, pero el "juntar" lo debo hacer con una resistencia eléctrica?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2017)

Si fuera  con una R lo diria, solo dice juntar, unir......


----------



## Inoa8018 (Nov 13, 2017)

Muchas gracias, ya está resuelto mi problema.
☺️☺️


----------



## tiago (Nov 16, 2017)

Inoa8018 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, ya está resuelto mi problema.
> ☺️☺️


¿Y cual fué la solución final?
Unir el cable directamente.
Unirlo a través de resistencia.
Tirarlo todo a la basura.

Saludos.


----------



## Najarro cyc (Feb 8, 2019)

Hola amigos yo tengo un problema parecido y no soy técnico... Quisiera reparar el mío con su ayuda ..ya que busque esos términos que mencionan de cont y +24v y no los encuentro se los agradecería mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2019)

Najarro cyc dijo:


> Hola amigos yo tengo un problema parecido y no soy técnico... Quisiera reparar el mío con su ayuda ..ya que busque esos términos que mencionan de cont y +24v y no los encuentro se los agradecería mucho


¿ Foto de buena calidad y en foco de tu fuente ?


----------

